# Metadata Export to File



## NASAshooter (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Folks, 


I've been trying to find a plug-in that will allow me to insert Metadata, specifically Title & Caption to an image I intend to export to file. 
I know you can check a box and have copyright info inserted.  But having the ability to insert text to hundreds of images would be useful. 

Thanks 

Cesar
[email protected]


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 9, 2008)

Cesar, Welcome to LR Forums.  Can you be more specific? LR does offer a mechanism to change those fields in many images simultaneously, so perhaps I've misunderstood your request.


----------



## NASAshooter (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Brad,

Every shot I take of a model needs to have a Label identifying it.  My problem begins when the Sample goes into the test chamber under vacuum . With the model reaching temperature of 3''' Deg during testing. Having a paper label is not an option.  After each test/run,  I import my files into LR and insert the model name into the title field and test-run# into the caption field.  This way the model is identified.  

At the end of the test series I export my collection to a web gallery using web module.  within this module under the Image Info I have the option of inserting any field from the metadata.   This option allows me to identify a model in the test chamber when other wise the model would have been unidentified amongst 2' to 3' other samples.  

I would love to have the option to insert Image Info ( title field & caption field )to an image I wish to export to a file be it a jpeg, tiff, PSD, or DNG.  

If it can be done with the Copyright info why not with other metadata?

Thanks 
Cesar Acosta


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 16, 2008)

Aaah, I see. Two suggestions:

1) Use Tim Arme's LR Mogrify plug-in to add those tokens as text annotations to the export.
2) Use LR's slideshow module to add the metadata tokens to the images, and then export as a jpeg stream of images as opposed to a PDF document. Admittedly this is kind of lame, but it more or less does what you want.

As to why LR won't do it now? I'm sure it's on the list for a later version.


----------

